# anyone no this woman (tink she lost a tree)



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

how can u loose a tree?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought she was one of 'them -)
Any others ?


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

I take it that's Elaine Toland then?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Jinja said:


> I take it that's Elaine Toland then?


she's creepy whoever she is...and not in the creepy sexy way


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

:lol2:
I'm sure there'll be some reciprocating pictures on certain 'welfare' sights.

Anyone get a pic of the Harold Bishop type character in a blue checked shirt and the older red headed woman with the tan leather bag pretending not to be with him? Oh and the young bloke with the attempt at a beard holding the black rucksack with a camera lense badly disguised as a badge?

Or Mrs Penfolds top? :whistling2:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL she came to my table as i was selling my last corn, she said "awww they're sweet little things aren't they" i was all smiles and said yes, cuz they are and it had a nice cushy box, they all did so hopefully i pleased them lol though no doubt if a camera was in her bag i'll be there lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw her too, aye...


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

lmao! u even got a pic of her, i was keeping an eye on her and her fellow hippy in the blue. even sat next to him outside as he was reporting in on the phone! didnt have alot to say. they certainly got a few leaflets too!

everyone was still in ya rack when ya got home, penfold?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

She came to my mates table twice said she knew nothing of snakes then asked if they eat live :whistling2:LOL

Then came back asking if she bought 2 would he do one cheaper I asked if she could provide the correct housing if she bought both snakes and then went on to say how i thought she might be impluse buying LOL 

paula


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

She looks like she needs a nice big steak:lol2:


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

Talk about spy games! Haha, Comedy that you snook a picture :2thumb:


----------



## mieze09 (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually got stoped on my way into the show by a women and man I think there were from the Animal Protection Agency being asked if I'am going to the reptile show and I told them what is your business what I'am doing and then they told me did you know that the show is wrong and cruel to this reptiles they have there and I said to them not more than you asking me. :roll:

If the Animal Protection Agency thinks that it is wrong to keep snakes and lizzards in tubs how else can you carry a lizzards or snakes on leads ?


----------

